# help for a va boy



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

any of ya'll md boys know anything about head boats goin out for tinker mackeral? its approx this time of year aint it?


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Sorry bud, don't know nothin' bout mackeral . . . tog are the only thing on my radar this time of year


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

NTKG said:


> any of ya'll md boys know anything about head boats goin out for tinker mackeral? its approx this time of year aint it?


There used to be a big mackeral run that went for about 3 weeks and it was usually near Easter. I think a few boats still go out of OC and DE for them but heir numbers have declined somewhat over the past 10 years. I remember fishing at IRI in 1999 on Easter Sunday (wasn't married then) and a guy pulled up to do some Tog fishing after he got off the mackeral boat. He showed us his cooler almost full of them.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> There used to be a big mackeral run that went for about 3 weeks and it was usually near Easter. I think a few boats still go out of OC and DE for them but heir numbers have declined somewhat over the past 10 years. I remember fishing at IRI in 1999 on Easter Sunday (wasn't married then) and a guy pulled up to do some Tog fishing after he got off the mackeral boat. He showed us his cooler almost full of them.


Cyg, the ones you're referring to are the Atlantic mackerals. I'm not sure if tinkers are the same thing or not, but I know the Easter runs were the Atlantic macks.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

yeah sorry differnt name thing again...

atlantic mackeral.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

They are killing them off northern NJ right now. For several years the fish have not moved as far south as they used to. If you want to get into them head to Belmar Nj and fish on the Miss Belmar Princess. They have been catching them for about 2 weeks now.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Yo, DoF, where you been? I thought you fell off the face of the earth! When ya putting the boat back in the water?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Duke of Fluke said:


> They are killing them off northern NJ right now. For several years the fish have not moved as far south as they used to. If you want to get into them head to Belmar Nj and fish on the Miss Belmar Princess. They have been catching them for about 2 weeks now.


thanks duke, best info i coulda gotten. btw do you know how long the run out is? im thinkin takin my father just to give him something to do, but im not sure he can take too long of a haul out.

thanks again


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Last year it there was no run, but for several years prior to that it lasted from Late Dec. or early Jan. through March. It used to be that we would get a shot for a week or two in Dec. or Jan then another shot for a few weeks in April. This overwintering thing is a relatively recent development and I don't think anyone has it figured out. It has been decent fishng so far this year from what I hear. My best advice is to watch the reports or call the boat before going. I would also try to avoid fishing after a big blow as it tends to scatter the schools.

Good luck.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Duke of Fluke said:


> Last year it there was no run, but for several years prior to that it lasted from Late Dec. or early Jan. through March. It used to be that we would get a shot for a week or two in Dec. or Jan then another shot for a few weeks in April. This overwintering thing is a relatively recent development and I don't think anyone has it figured out. It has been decent fishng so far this year from what I hear. My best advice is to watch the reports or call the boat before going. I would also try to avoid fishing after a big blow as it tends to scatter the schools.
> 
> Good luck.



oh im sorry i meant how long of a run out is it in the boat. like an hour or 3 run out to the fishing grounds.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

NTKG said:


> oh im sorry i meant how long of a run out is it in the boat. like an hour or 3 run out to the fishing grounds.



Hey, I never claime to have good reading comprehension skills:redface:

From what I hear they have been fishing around the mudhole and slightly east. It is a big area but I would imagine that it is an hour to an hour and a half run from the dock.


----------

